# Carbide Grinder by Enco



## outsider347 (May 9, 2018)

Considering purchasing a new grinder From Enco

https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/32739245?orderedAs=RE32739245&pxno=63441354&rItem=32739245

On sale now for 299.00 with wheels
I know that its made in China, probably the same machine that used to be available at HF

Thoughts???
Tks


----------



## 4ssss (May 9, 2018)

For an extra $50 you can find a Baldor Carbide grinder off Craigslist and not have to rework the entire unit to put a diamond wheel on or to get the tables to move. Look at this video to see what you'll be getting into.


----------



## royesses (May 9, 2018)

I have the Enco version it is the same grinder as the MSC. The instruction manual on mine says to call Harbor Freight for support! I have done a heck of a lot of work on mine so I could use a diamond wheel on one side and a CBN wheel on the other side. The video on the above post will tell you what needs to be done to make it work pretty well. I also had to machine the base as it rocked .200" on a flat surface. I also replaced the cheap motor bearings and put in a spring washer that was missing for bearing preload. The good part is that Grizzly sells the same grinder and also stocks all the replacement parts. On my grinder now I can balance a nickle on end and turn it on without disturbing the nickle. 

Roy


----------



## Bob Korves (May 10, 2018)

I have the HF version of that grinder and mine came running smooth as silk.  Had to work on the table trunnions to get them to move smoothly and easily (mostly just adjusting them correctly.  I then added a Shars diamond wheel that has a very slightly different bolt pattern and is impossible to get to run true or in balance.  I think will take it apart again at some point and add a new and properly centered bolt pattern of the correct bolt circle size on the Shars wheel.  The Chinese carbide grinders get mixed reviews because of poor quality control.  You might get one that runs smooth or one than wants to walk off the bench.  Still, they are a small fraction of the price of the Baldor grinder they are based on.


----------



## randyjaco (May 10, 2018)

+1 on the Harbor Freight. I did the same with Enco diamond wheels.


----------



## kd4gij (May 10, 2018)

4ssss said:


> For an extra $50 you can find a Baldor Carbide grinder off Craigslist and not have to rework the entire unit to put a diamond wheel on or to get the tables to move. Look at this video to see what you'll be getting into.




  In my area you would need at least another $550.00 to get a well used Baldor.


----------



## 4ssss (May 10, 2018)

kd4gij said:


> In my area you would need at least another $550.00 to get a well used Baldor.



Maybe next time I head to Alabama I'll bring 5 or 6 down.    Here's one for $275, I'm sure I can get it for $225.

https://longisland.craigslist.org/tls/d/baldor-6-grinder/6578521419.html


----------



## stioc (May 10, 2018)

I'll admit I don't know much about grinders. I have a couple of $60 bench grinders that I've used for years. What do grinders like these give you over the cheap ones? Are they just better built (smoother, more balanced etc) or do these have some other major advantages?


----------



## Z2V (May 11, 2018)

4ssss said:


> Maybe next time I head to Alabama I'll bring 5 or 6 down.    Here's one for $275, I'm sure I can get it for $225.
> 
> https://longisland.craigslist.org/tls/d/baldor-6-grinder/6578521419.html



I wish I could find deals like that here in Texas.


----------

